# ipad



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

Thinking about getting an ipad and am looking for some feeback. 
I have an old android table that didn't see much use for my business.

It needs to be wifi+ cellular for sure. Mostly for flying as they are pretty cool for flight navigation.

#1 question is: How are you using them to make running a deck business better?

How are you using them in general?

Which model do you prefer?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Greg said:


> Thinking about getting an ipad and am looking for some feeback.
> I have an old android table that didn't see much use for my business.
> 
> It needs to be wifi+ cellular for sure. Mostly for flying as they are pretty cool for flight navigation.
> ...



So the gps doesn't work without cellular? Not sure I'd trust that for flight nav..


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> So the gps doesn't work without cellular? Not sure I'd trust that for flight nav..


Most commercial aircraft have wifi you can log onto for navigation at no cost. I do it on my iPhone every flight.

If I recall correctly all flight plans and backup nav are on the pilot's iPad. 

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Most commercial aircraft have wifi you can log onto for navigation at no cost. I do it on my iPhone every flight.
> 
> If I recall correctly all flight plans and backup nav are on the pilot's iPad.
> 
> Tom


 I assumed OP meant he was flying the plane.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

With wifi+ cellular the ipad has a built in GPS so you don't rely on cell towers for location signal.

In a small aircraft, with the right app, it is like google maps in the sky. I assume it would be the same on a commercial flight but have tried it.

https://www.foreflight.com/

There a lot of "highways" and air spaces which a pilot needs to be aware of and it pinpoints your location. That is way better than looking at a paper flight map. It will also show traffic with aircraft type, heading and altitude that is sometime is hard to see with the naked eye. Does other cool stuff too...

You do need a back up nav system


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Greg said:


> With wifi+ cellular the ipad has a built in GPS so you don't rely on cell towers for location signal.
> 
> In a small aircraft, with the right app, it is like google maps in the sky. I assume it would be the same on a commercial flight but have tried it.
> 
> ...



Well it's a lot cheaper than a gns430/530.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I used it with a deck visualizer app with prospects. Great for switching colors and every option as far as balusters picture frame, etc.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Same deck










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This app is only available with Apple  devices. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

One of my friends that is a professional pilot used to bring his own iPad for helping with flight logistics, as electronic devices were frowned upon for pre-flight planning. Now the commercial pilots are given iPads for flight planning.


----------



## RyMar Builders (Aug 14, 2017)

I use my iPad daily in my contracting biz, I have an aviation business also, fore flight and Wing X are my go to apps for flying. 
For invoices I use joist on my iPad, I have a credit card reader(Square), Deck connection and fastening guide from Simpson, Span calc from the American wood council, a punch list app for our spec homes, and the Prescriptive residential deck building guide downloaded. While our main business is building homes, we build and repair a lot of decks, the deck apps get used several times a month. I’m sure there are many helpful apps besides the ones I mentioned. Ive found it to be a great business tool, it gets used a lot more than my PC.


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll 2nd foreflight , great set up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Get a pro and get the pencil too. I use notability for quick notes that I can organize the way I like. 
I have yet to find a good gallery app that will allow me to do what I want (import from computer AND organize by alphabetical order) seems like a simple request but I've tried a few and they either only want to sort by date or if they sort by alphabetical order they only work with pictures taken on the iPad (and yes I've already imported the pictures to the iPad with iTunes)... Irritating to say the least.


----------



## Kumpel (Aug 30, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> I used it with a deck visualizer app with prospects. Great for switching colors and every option as far as balusters picture frame, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike you build incredible decks


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Kumpel said:


> Mike you build incredible decks




The deck in the app isn't mine. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

However I do know the company that did build that deck. Company out of Maryland. 


Mike.
_______________
 





Mike.
_______________


----------



## cnstrctr (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a fairly large team and we’ve experimented using different sizes and types of iPads from the IPad mini, Pro (big one), Pro (smaller one), Air, etc

We’ve settled on the Pro 10.5”, the larger one is just too big. We like this one because it comes with the pencil and keyboard which makes it good for meetings, not too heavy to carry around the job site.

There are also a lot of great attachments for it which let you attach a tether to it if you find yourself on a swing stage or wearing a harness.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

It's been so long since I've flown, it never occurred to me pilots were using tablets instead of maps.

I'm sure it's alot better than a map strapped to your leg, but the batteries never run out with the map.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

Years ago when I was flying gps was not available. Recently, the ipad just amazed me in the air.

Back up battery and map were definitely on board too.


----------



## RyMar Builders (Aug 14, 2017)

Update to my previous post, recently traveled to our farm in Missouri and knew I would need to send out a couple of contracts while there, thought no problem, I’ll have my iPad with me.
Well,, I found out my IPAD 2 does not play well with DocuSign, in fact it was nightmare trying to fill out a contract, none of the text boxes would expand to allow more than one word replies. I ended up having to drive to Branson and borrowing a laptop from a relative to get it done.
If you use these kind of apps, you might want to look at a small laptop instead of an IPad. One other missing feature that would be really nice to have is a document file, which IPad doesn’t currently have. I have to put documents in Dropbox or Evernote. 
I’m fairly tech savvy, but I will freely admit it could be the operator and not my IPad causing these issues.


----------



## WillRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

with iPad you don't the cell phone towers to turn on the GPS. it has wifi+ cellular Gps. and for your general as well as deck business go for iPad pro.

"Username" T. - Always Preferred
www.wedefineclean.net


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

builditguy said:


> It's been so long since I've flown, it never occurred to me pilots were using tablets instead of maps.
> 
> I'm sure it's alot better than a map strapped to your leg, but the batteries never run out with the map.




AA started issuing them when they realized they could save fuel by the pilots not having such heavy bags

“It's projected that the use of the iPad as an electronic flight bag will save American Airlines 400,000 gallons of gas, or $1.2 million worth of fuel, every year. The carrier has also eliminated 24 million pages of paper documents.”


https://appleinsider.com/articles/13/06/24/apples-ipad-now-in-use-in-all-american-airlines-cockpits

https://www.cultofmac.com/101347/sw...ts-could-save-american-airlines-1-2mm-a-year/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

Greg said:


> With wifi+ cellular the ipad has a built in GPS so you don't rely on cell towers for location signal.
> 
> In a small aircraft, with the right app, it is like google maps in the sky. I assume it would be the same on a commercial flight but have tried it.
> 
> ...


This is good advice


----------

